
How to Build a Mobile Office and Work From Anywhere - zh
http://www.anywired.com/how-to-build-a-mobile-office-and-work-from-anywhere/84/
======
mixmax
I have my office on my boat.

As long as it's near the sea I'ts mobile :-)

